# Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Im neuen Clip spricht Kit Harington mit Ohnezahn vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2018)

*Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Im neuen Clip spricht Kit Harington mit Ohnezahn vor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Im neuen Clip spricht Kit Harington mit Ohnezahn vor* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Im neuen Clip spricht Kit Harington mit Ohnezahn vor*


----------



## mumble_GLL (18. Dezember 2018)

*Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Im neuen Clip spricht Kit Harington mit Ohnezahn vor*

Der Film wird so geil. Die ersten 2 waren schon super. 
Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## MourDog (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Im neuen Clip spricht Kit Harington mit Ohnezahn vor*

Sind wir hier noch bei --->*PC-GAMES-HARDWARE*<--- oder schon bei "alles rein was klicks erzeugt"?!


----------



## Nosi (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Im neuen Clip spricht Kit Harington mit Ohnezahn vor*



MourDog schrieb:


> Sind wir hier noch bei --->*PC-GAMES-HARDWARE*<--- oder schon bei "alles rein was klicks erzeugt"?!



ein witziger Clip ist immer noch besser als News von streamern, konsolenspielen und battle-royal.


außerdem finde ich die Animation von ohnezahn ziemlich beeindruckend


----------



## Futhark (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Im neuen Clip spricht Kit Harington mit Ohnezahn vor*

Er sagt im Video: "Irgendwie verstehe ich meine Rolle nicht so ganz: Erst bin ich tot, dann wieder nicht... Niemand weiß, wer meine Mutter ist..."
Könnte das auch schon ein ganz vager Hinweis auf HTTYD3, außerhalb von GoT, sein?
Wahrscheinlich zu weit hergeholt, aber den einen oder anderen Charakter aus HTTYD 1 und 2 vermisst man ja vielleicht doch


----------

